# help me out and vote for my baby.



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

OK so I am pimping out my lil daughter and need your help.

She is entered in a photo contest and I need you guys to go and vote for her. Still need a few more and the contest ends tommorrow (Monday).

PLEASE!!! <---this is me begging

http://www.contestformoms.com/babycontestphotos/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=169


----------

